# Apologizing for being dumb kid last year.



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey guys, Last year I joined this site as a new comer to the snow and ice removal industry. I was bearly 18 years old, I thought I knew every thing. Now a year later and much more mature, I realise that I was dumb and arrigant. I pretened like I knew what I was doing, when in reality it was totaly opposite, I knew nothing (still dont know as much as I would like to). I am starting this thread to say sorry, I own a landscape company and will be plowing this winter, like I said before I do not know as much as I would like to which is why im doing this. I know you guys probably think im a complete moron, and I dont blame you, I was, but I would like to redeme my self and become a useful member of this great foroum. 

So if you all can forgive me for being basicly a dumb a$$ kid last year I would really appreciate it.

Thanks
Liam


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Live and learn! Thumbs Up


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

We all learned from our mistakes especially with plowing!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Good to hear that your maturing, It don't happen right away so be patiant & keepyour ears & eyes open, everyday is a chance to learn more then you knew the day before. Good luck this year


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I know now that all I can do is listen. My father always says you have two years and one mouth, listen twice as much.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Takes a man to admit a mistake like this. I'm 23 and still learning. I hope to keep learning til i die. Mods should sticky this to the new forum


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

It wasn't really that, you posted about your half ton chevy's "heavy duty coils" that you installed. They were trying to explain to you that your truck doesn't have coil springs, it has torsion bars. 

It was a fun read though, glad your back.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

CashinH&P;1514529 said:


> Hey guys, Last year I joined this site as a new comer to the snow and ice removal industry. I was bearly 18 years old, I thought I knew every thing. Now a year later and much more mature, I realise that I was dumb and arrigant. I pretened like I knew what I was doing, when in reality it was totaly opposite, I knew nothing (still dont know as much as I would like to). I am starting this thread to say sorry, I own a landscape company and will be plowing this winter, like I said before I do not know as much as I would like to which is why im doing this. I know you guys probably think im a complete moron, and I dont blame you, I was, but I would like to redeme my self and become a useful member of this great foroum.
> 
> So if you all can forgive me for being basicly a dumb a$$ kid last year I would really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Hey Liam,

Personally, I don't recall you as I'm kind of a newbie here as well... so I didn't take any offense to what you wrote, as I don't remember you.....

Anyway,

It's amazing to hear that you don't know everything. I think if you give it just one more year, and then you'll know everything you've ever needed to know about life, snow plowing and the world in which we live in..... because at around 21 that's what I thought, so it must be true !

All kidding aside,

Really cool that you've found fault in what you do, and are willing to try to not make those same mistakes again, by learning from your experiences. I cannot tell you how much I appreciate someone your age who's willing to take a step back and contemplate the idea that he / she can actually learn by doing something wrong, or better yet, do a little research and try to do the right thing ..... first.... before making those mistakes.

I had a couple of guys your age who worked for me in my construction co...... for a little while. They made mistakes during their time with me, but never ever thought to try not to make the same mistakes over and over again. Nothing more irritating to me than to be paying someone to learn who never uses his / her failures as a marker on not what to do again. To me that's just arrogance, or ignorance.... which ever way you want to view it, and I let them both go.

Mistakes are expected to be made in our lives... almost daily. The important part is our desire to learn from those mistakes and alter our behavior to "hopefully" not make the same mistakes again....

Good for you Thumbs Up


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

These days I stop looking at age, yes us younger guys are more hot headed and get offended easily when we are just being given some firm advice but these days we see just as many of the seasoned guys acting like the children.

You just put yourself back to the top by starting a thread like this, I'm sure some of us who replied probably made some mistakes on a forum and never apologized like this because we couldn't bring ourselves to do it lol.

Just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Triton2286;1514609 said:


> These days I stop looking at age, yes us younger guys are more hot headed and get offended easily when we are just being given some firm advice but these days we see just as many of the seasoned guys acting like the children.
> 
> You just put yourself back to the top by starting a thread like this, I'm sure some of us who replied probably made some mistakes on a forum and never apologized like this because we couldn't bring ourselves to do it lol.
> 
> Just keep doing what your doing.


Thanks man. This summer/fall I have done alot of thinking and I realized that I need the advice from guys who have been doing this longer then I have. I mean if I burn this bridge what am I going to do when I have questions, which I already have just have not aked yet because I am serching the fourm first.

Im 19 now and have actually been fairly sucessful this year in my landscaope company. I think my sucess along with all of my screw ups this summer has taught me to listen to advive im being given. If it wasnt useful you guys woudnt be giving it. Anyway thats how I look at it, and thanks again guys.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

We all think we are the Socrates of trucks, snow removal, landscaping etc but at some point we all look more like Forest Gump....

So lets hear about your first experiences in the landscaping/snow removal buisness...


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

buckwheat_la;1514620 said:


> We all think we are the Socrates of trucks, snow removal, landscaping etc but at some point we all look more like Forest Gump....
> 
> So lets hear about your first experiences in the landscaping/snow removal buisness...


Well I had been working for a landcape company for 3 or 4 years, when I had to do my senior project in highschool I built a walkway for a girl in a wheelchair. Her make a wish project was a fire pit/party area she could get to. The company I worked for at the time took on the project and I snowballed that into my senior project. After that project I decided that I really liked doing hardscapes and wanted to make it may career. That was all in 2010/11 then last fall I decided I wanted to start my own company. So in the spring thats what I did. After getting all of the insurance and regestering my busines, I started to advartise. I ended up with 15 lawn care customers. I am in the middle of clean ups right now with 9 left (I ended up with 23). I had trouble keeping my paper work in order, I lost a few checks, I had equipment break downs, you know the usual. But because I did not listen to any ones advice I had a much harder time then I could have. Now looking back if I had listened to the advice from otheres things would have gone MUCH smoother and now I realise this.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

CashinH&P;1514629 said:


> Well I had been working for a landcape company for 3 or 4 years, when I had to do my senior project in highschool I built a walkway for a girl in a wheelchair. Her make a wish project was a fire pit/party area she could get to. The company I worked for at the time took on the project and I snowballed that into my senior project. After that project I decided that I really liked doing hardscapes and wanted to make it may career. That was all in 2010/11 then last fall I decided I wanted to start my own company. So in the spring thats what I did. After getting all of the insurance and regestering my busines, I started to advartise. I ended up with 15 lawn care customers. I am in the middle of clean ups right now with 9 left (I ended up with 23). I had trouble keeping my paper work in order, I lost a few checks, I had equipment break downs, you know the usual. But because I did not listen to any ones advice I had a much harder time then I could have. Now looking back if I had listened to the advice from otheres things would have gone MUCH smoother and now I realise this.


Sometimes the best way to learn is to do my friend. Sounds like it has went well for you though. Pretty cool deal with the girl in the wheel chair as well. You will do fine and anytime you have a question you think I can answer feel free to PM me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think your kissassing enough, Keeping the groveling going


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm 42 and been powing for 25 years now ....and ditto. Sorry I come across as an "arrigant" know it all. Admitting you have a problem with PS is the first step.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

CashinH&P;1514529 said:


> Hey guys, Last year I joined this site as a new comer to the snow and ice removal industry. I was bearly 18 years old, I thought I knew every thing. Now a year later and much more mature, I realise that I was dumb and arrigant. I pretened like I knew what I was doing, when in reality it was totaly opposite, I knew nothing (still dont know as much as I would like to). I am starting this thread to say sorry, I own a landscape company and will be plowing this winter, like I said before I do not know as much as I would like to which is why im doing this. I know you guys probably think im a complete moron, and I dont blame you, I was, but I would like to redeme my self and become a useful member of this great foroum.
> 
> So if you all can forgive me for being basicly a dumb a$$ kid last year I would really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


I am close to 60 and thought I was reading about myself. When I was your age I thought I knew everything..... You will be alright because you are man enough to admit your faults and learn from them.

I knew a man that died several years ago at the age of 104. Up to 2 weeks before his death, he was playing with a full deck. No hearing aids, no glasses, no walker, full head of hair. I was always picking his brains along with dozens of other people. He went down hill quickly.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

When i was 18 and my 1st of plowing for my old company ,i didn't know a thing about plowing.Some day I hope to lean something too.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1515188 said:


> When i was 18 and my 1st of plowing for my old company ,i didn't know a thing about plowing.Some day I hope to lean something too.


All you need to know is to listen and do every thing I tell you


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

CashinH&P;1514529 said:


> Hey guys, Last year I joined this site as a new comer to the snow and ice removal industry. I was bearly 18 years old, I thought I knew every thing. Now a year later and much more mature, I realise that I was dumb and arrigant. I pretened like I knew what I was doing, when in reality it was totaly opposite, I knew nothing (still dont know as much as I would like to). I am starting this thread to say sorry, I own a landscape company and will be plowing this winter, like I said before I do not know as much as I would like to which is why im doing this. I know you guys probably think im a complete moron, and I dont blame you, I was, but I would like to redeme my self and become a useful member of this great foroum.
> 
> So if you all can forgive me for being basicly a dumb a$$ kid last year I would really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


One of the best posts I have seen in a while. Always be teachable and you will be a wise man Thumbs Up


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Good Read !!!!!!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yup,can still rember ignoring my Dad's advice on grease gun 101 as I proceed to almost knock myself out with the end of the barrell into my forehead from pulling straight off the zerk fitting instead of at an angle.That was about a 1,000,000 strokes and 43 years ago.Humble pie doesn't taste too too bad does it Cashin?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

To be young again! LOL! Hey I like your style!


----------



## rocks&blocks (Oct 30, 2012)

Some good advice I got many years ago was; if your doing good, know what your doing, and good at it.

Nothing needs to be said, people will simply tell you, just stay the course! My opinion is we never stop learning, if you do....... your dead!


----------



## Forestry17 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am new to Plowsite and just want to add my .02 I drive truck full time and am a member of a Vol Fire Co/ Water Rescue Unit and Forest Fire Crew.When I first got my truck lic a trainer said to me NEVER think you know it all we all can learn something new each day.To this day I sill remember that! In my job,Fire Co or pushing snow. Good luck this year


----------

